# 
.
    11.05.2011         2000.    .     2000.
13               800 .     2800.
16       4000. 6800.
20      800-. ,6000-.
      :        ,       .
       " "        ,      ?

----------


## eka8853

.

----------

.           " ".                     2000+2800+6800.       ,       .  ,        ,        ..6800.  ?

----------


## eka8853

" " ,

----------


## Little accountant

...    /             .    /     :     /    ?

----------


## Little accountant

-  ? :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

.

----------

-       " "    .     ,      .             .

----------


## Little accountant

> .


, ,   ?

----------


## saigak

-     \      ,         .  ( )   \  .

----------


## Little accountant

> -     \      ,         .  ( )   \  .


. :Smilie:

----------

. ,     .        (   ,  ,    ),      ,            ,    ,   ,           ...        100   300 ,             ,            ???        ,              ?           ...          .

----------


## mizeri

> 


    -  100   ,     /   .     ,   ,           -  - +   /-    ..     .

----------

> .           " ".                     2000+2800+6800.       ,       .  ,        ,        ..6800.  ?


 .    )          ?  
  1 -2000 ,  2 -3000 ( 5000) , 3- 8000  ( 13000).
  13000    10.07.         " "?
  3     13000.    ,  1  2000    10.07, 2-3000    10.07, 3-8000    10.07?
   !

----------

> ?


    - ?

----------

> - ?


  .  "      " " ,  "   .
                 () . 

1
.            - 0
   - 1000
       - 3000
           - 2000

2 
.     - 2000
    - 3500
        - 6500
            - 5000

3
.     - 5000
    - 4000
        - 12000
            - 13000

 13000  03.07  .
:        ? 
 3-   13000.    ,  1  2000    10.07, 2-3000    10.07, 3-8000    10.07?

----------

13   ? 


> /


  ,     .      /.    ,     ,    .

----------

> 13   ? 
>   ,     .      /.    ,     ,    .


      ?

----------

> 13   ? 
>   ,     .      /.


.            ?   ,    ?

----------

> ?


    ?  , /     ,       .
  - ,    ...

----------

> .            ?   ,    ?


        ,        /?

----------

> ,        /?


!  :Smilie:        1   2,     1      .             ,   ,    .  !!!

----------

,         ?     ?

----------

> ,         ?     ?


   .     ,   ? .     ,    .

----------

> ,         ?     ?


     .   ,   - .

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,       10     ?      -  ?

----------

> .   ,   - .


    .          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,    ?       ,   .

----------

> .          .


    ""  ""  - .

----------

> ,    ?       ,   .


,    ,   .    .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------

> **,       10     ?      -  ?


 ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


-,    , -,       ,   .

----------

> -,    , -,       ,   .


  .

   !

----------

:  /    ,       ,   /      ,   " "  ?

----------

> :  /    ,       ,   /      ,   " "  ?


  : ,  4      / 8 ., 15     2.,  16   .   5 .     ,    " "     3 .   1   , ..                    /.       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /      ,   " "  ?


   ,  ...   .





> 5 .     ,    " "     3 .


.

----------


## _

. 
01.09.2019    150 000. 
07.09.2019      ( 150 000,  90 000,  60 000).      30.09.2019 ,       ,       ,    30.09.2019  30.09.2019    .

         /?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /?


   60,   .

----------

